# Yamaha RX-V775 P1-2 PS2 low voltage



## weaponx11 (Aug 26, 2020)

I fired up service menu and here is what I got:
P1-2 menu
PS1 112 to 118 bouncy
PS2 72
PS3 154


Here is spec


----------



## weaponx11 (Aug 26, 2020)

I have schematic and am capable but when you dont know.....ask someone who knows more than you do......


----------



## katialylla2006 (Apr 19, 2020)

I recently bought a PS2 (original non-slim version) and would like to connect it to my projector (BenQ W1070). I have a Yamaha RX-V581 receiver in my setup. When connecting the PS2 to the receiver via the original composite cable I get clean audio but no video (I was able to test with two different cables). I'm not sure at this point whether it's actually possible to get a video signal to my projector in this way, should my receiver be able to pass the correct signal to Showbox my projector?


----------

